# Hoyt Provantage ?'s



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

Is the Tracer the same limb as the Hunter for the Provantage?


----------



## bobs1303 (Aug 7, 2007)

*tracer*

I believe the tracer version had the straight fiberglass limbs and the hunter had the wood laminated limbs either in a black hunter target version or the full camo


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Bob, I see that the hunter has kinda a recurve limb to it. I take it that the Tracers do not, I wonder if it affects performance much. Thanks again, Kenny.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I used to have a couple of Tracers, and they were the solid recurved limb, not laminated, version of the bow, 48". 

The Hunter was, to the best of my recollection, a recurved laminated limb. Could be wrong, though - it has been a while. 

Here's a link to some pics of one...
http://www.downsouthhuntingforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=21488


----------



## bobs1303 (Aug 7, 2007)

My dad and his shooting buddies had a bunch of these bows there was a recurved glass limb and later it came out with a straight glass limb, its been so long ago I can't remember what the names were.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

The original Pro Vantage had recurved laminated limbs, late in the first year they brought out the carbon foam core limbs. they made a few bows over the years using the Provantage handle, some had straight limbs. LOL, the reason I remember this is I got one when they first came out and a Rep got me the Carbon limbs for it when they were finally available . Probably the best finger shooting compound ever made.. Randy


----------

